# Anyone use Trim-Tex Mud Max? Did you like it?



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking I can get more durability with the Fresco Harmony if I use this stuff. I also like that it's universal between mud manpufacturers. Maybe Jo will send me some to try? Hint hint.


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, you use it in first coat metal mud improves adhesion for mud set bead it works good, american clay has a similar product called mud glue.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have used it and it makes it more sticky for sure but it doesn't seem any different than white wood glue. One product I have used was Acrylic Admix by westpac I believe. That made the mud much harder than the mud max. That stuff is no joke!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We use Admix in our mud for many things. About 20-24 oz in a 5 gallon bucket. Especially with a system I have done for the last 15 or so years which I call "Integral Color Finish" . We skim the walls in tinted joint compound. When that dries we do a second light texture coat. And then we seal the walls. It looks much like Integral Color Plaster (Diamond Finish), which is fairly popular wall finish here in Colorado. Here is the cheap stuff (Admix) from Home Depot.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yes and I use it in ez sand for patch work as well. and old wall so I dont get pops not so much on my tape coat...I use ap ad ff. and if you want next day durabond ....mix 2 cups in your ap.


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Same as elmers glue.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Mark Hammond II said:


> Same as elmers glue.


Not true, Elmer's is the Toyota corolla and Mud Max is a ford mustang gt .
They are two different formulas and ours has many additives to improve the creaminess of the mixed compound with no bubbles. 

Also the Elmer's wood glue is much closer to our bond strength .

Thanks, Joe


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nick Harmon said:


> I'm thinking I can get more durability with the Fresco Harmony if I use this stuff. I also like that it's universal between mud manpufacturers. Maybe Jo will send me some to try? Hint hint.


 I have used and I do like. We mainly will use it for 1rst coat on bead and I always add some to my hotmud when taping a patch in hurry up mode. I dont know if adding on a finish coat is beneficial cause I never have. I have used your product with green lid and did notice a difference in feel and durability of wall. Im thinking adding Fresco with a" ready spray" mud we use for orangepeel. That stuff has a good mix for finished wall and is more durable than a l/w mud.


----------

